# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Best Anti-E for Tren?

## Buschlightcan

Im about to run a cycle as follows
week1-15 500mg Sustanon 
Week1-15 600mg Tren Eth
PCT at end
Im keeping it very simple and I'm wondering what people think is the best anti e for tren?

----------


## Buschlightcan

I worded it wrong. I wanted to know what you find most effective to combat progesterone levels with anti e's, such as letrzole or fulvestrant.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

cabergoline and if you can find it bromocriptine, apprently the side effects of that compound include increased libido and fat loss.

----------


## Buschlightcan

I have a bunch of arimidex laying around. Will that work for the increased progesterone due to the tren ?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

No arimidex will only work for estrogen. However if your estro levels are kept reasonable
Then you are less likely to have progesterone problems. I recommend you read that free steroid 
Book offeres on the home page of this site. Lotsof good info

----------


## livingwithdoms

get the liquid prami from ar-r , prami is a little cheaper than caber and works just as well.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I thought estrogen worked with the tren and progesterone was the only worries ?
I cut this from the steriod profiles section on tren .
My idea was to grab the cytomel and use and keep the caber for back up .
Never tried tren but looks dam sweet .

Now that the properties of trenbolone acetate have been explained we can better understand how to use it in order to maximize its advantages. Evidence suggests that trenbolone when stacked with estrogen promotes more weight gain that trenbolone alone(22), now Im not telling you to go pop some birth control with your trenbolone but the addition of aromatizing orals such as dianabol and a long estered testosterone such as cypionate or enanthate would produce great gains in a bulking cycle. For a cutting cycle trenbolone is the best choice you have; trenbolones powerful effect on nutrient shuttling allows a user to restrict calories and remain in a state of positive nitrogen balance (remember what that means?). The cortisol reducing effect and binding to the glucocorticoid receptor will greatly reduce the catabolic effects of harsh dieting and excessive amounts of cardionot to mention that trenbolone itself may burn fat (due to its strong AR-binding). A good choice to stack with tren in a cutting cycle is Winstrol . Winstrol has a low binding affinity to the AR and thus will act in your body in vastly different ways than the Tren (i.e. in non-receptor mediated action). In addition, Winstrol is a DHT-based drug and Tren is a 19-northrow in some Testosterone (prop), and youll have a cutting cycle which takes advantage of all 3 major families of Anabolic Steroids (Testosterone, 19-nor, and DHT), as well as vastly different AR-binding affinities and mechanisms of action.
Ironically, even though Tren is an excellent contest prep drug, it lowers your thyroid level(23), and this raises prolactin. I recommend taking T3 (25mcgs/day) along with your Tren to avoid elevating your prolactin too high via this route.

----------


## millionairemurph

I have found that i can manage the prog sides from tren at 75 mg a day or less with b6 and keeping super low estrogen. I have read some heart related sides may happen with caber, though i did use it when i ran tren ace at 100mgs a day

----------


## inevitable

b6 and bromo/prami/caber.

----------


## Swifto

> No arimidex will only work for estrogen. However if your estro levels are kept reasonable
> Then you are less likely to have progesterone problems. I recommend you read that free steroid 
> Book offeres on the home page of this site. Lotsof good info


It will also control prolactin (PRL) levels as estrogen regulates PRL secretion at the anterior pituitary. ANYTHING that interacts with the ER can increase PRL. Not just limited to progestins.

So an AI is an effective preventative compound used against increased PRL. 

Progesterone (PgR) will not be a problem 99% of the time. If it is, Tamoxifen will address it as it will down-regulate the PgR in breast tissue, which is the same effect it has on the ER (estrogen receptor).

I suggest you keep Tamox on hand.




> I have found that i can manage the prog sides from tren at 75 mg a day or less with b6 and keeping super low estrogen. I have read some heart related sides may happen with caber, though i did use it when i ran tren ace at 100mgs a day


Heart valve problems only seems to occur in large doses of upwards of 4-5mg/ED for extended periods.

Not in the small doses we use 0.5mg/E3D as shown in the study below:


_Low dose cabergoline in hyperprolactinaemia is not associated with clinically significant valvular heart disease

Ammar Wakil1, Andrew Clark2 & Stephen Atkin3

1Hull Roayl Infirmary, Hull, UK; 2Castle Hill Hospital, Cottingham UK; 3University of Hull, Hull, UK.

Introduction: Recent trials suggest that using ergot-derived dopamine agonists such as cabergoline in the treatment of Parkinson’s disease is associated with an increased risk of valvular heart disease. However, the dose of cabergoline used to treat hyperprolactinaemia is considerably less than that used in Parkinson’s disease.

Study design: A cross-sectional study; forty four patients, who received cabergoline for at least 6 months, underwent transthoracic echocardiography to evaluate their heart valves. As the study is of clinical and safety need, the Local Ethics Committee did not require a written consent but all subjects consented verbally prior to echocardiography.

Results: Clinically insignificant grade 1 (65.9%) and grade 2 (11.4%) tricuspid valve regurgitation were seen, and grade 1 valvular regurgitation was also observed in the pulmonary (47.7%) and mitral valves (52.2%). No patient had any clinically significant grade 3 or 4 valvular heart regurgitation.

Conclusion

Cabergoline at doses sufficient to suppress hyperprolactinaemia for a period of 3–4 years is not associated with an increased incidence of clinically significant heart valve regurgitation, but the low grade regurgitation seen suggests continued cardiac surveillance is required.
_

----------

